# MS-8 Repair. Any help?



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

So my MS-8 that is 13 months old is having some serious issues. Its intermittently dropping the front right channel regardless what output I use and is sending out a ton of static through both front channels. Once again the static is intermittent at best. I'm guessing maybe something to do with the input side but I'm no expert. It also helped the static issue if I turned off logic 7 and turned off the processing. Granted I didn't listen to it long enough to find out if it helped with the channel dropping. I've tried re-calibrating many times and I've also installed it in a second vehicle with a completely different audio setup to eliminate my car being the issue. Its definitely the MS-8. 

I contacted JBL customer support and its out of warranty which I'm fine with. The issue is they can't seem to find me a service center that can take a look at it. The first place they gave me is local here in Nashville but they only touch home audio. The second number they gave me was someone that was fairly upset that I even called them or that JBL still had their number. I'm guessing there is some bad blood there.

Anyway is there any here that can help me out? Or does it sound like its not really worth the price.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I know it's been a while since you posted, and no responses, but have you tried swapping which channel goes where? If you are using channels 1 and 2 try channels 3 and 4, or something like that to see if the problem follows the speaker as it might be something else.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Pitch it.


----------



## TallTexan (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm having similar problems with my MS-8. Sometimes my left/drivers side goes out with some crackle mixed in when this occurs and goes back to normal. I'm fairly sure its my RCA inputs onto the MS-8's circuit board. I'll be testing this when I have a chance this coming weekend by wiggling the RCA input cables to see if that makes it happen.

The fix would be to crack open the MS-8 and resolder the connectors. Similar problem for older (and some newer) laptops and the power adapter plug in. Moving around eventually wears out the circuit board to connector.

For the OP, I'd recommend checking by moving the wires when plugged in and see if it goes way, gets worse, etc. Soldering big things like RCA connectors is a lot easier than dealing with SMDs (tiny surface mount devices). Good luck!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry guys on the extremely late reply. I've been working on the performance side of my car so I've been spending a ton of time on other sites. That and the MS-8 was in my fiancé's car which she has since traded in.

That being said the JBL customer service was essentially worthless to talk to. When I called them the only two shops they referred me two were a lost cause. Shop number one only worked on the home theater side of Harman International. The second shop was genuinely upset that I was even talking to him. He said he told JBL not refer anyone to him and terminated his contract with them months before that. Its now sitting up on the top shelf in my closet collecting dust.

Eventually I may pull it out again to start tinkering with it. Its just life has become hectic and a broken piece of equipment that is currently not needed is not really high on my priority list.

Thanks to all those that tried to help. If and when I pull it out again I will post my results that I come up with.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

It's too bad these MS-8's turned out to be nothing more than paperweights.....


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

After a ton of time getting it to sound right, my unit did sound awesome. Lasted that way about a year before if started to do the same thing. Sub randomly cut out and now the right channel is joining the party. It was a babied unit. It sucks that something from such a big name and with that sort of price tag has such pathetic reliability.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't see many used MS-8's on the secondary markets, especially in "as is" condition.


if they are really breaking down that much you'd see a lot more of them on auction, I'd think.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Every item has a certain failure rate. It might be higher for some items than others but I agree that I don't see too many of these go bad, or at least I don't hear about it too often.

Mine has worked fine for me, but I removing it because it just doesn't do what I want.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

I too have an issue with my sub channel cutting in and out, but I narrowed it down to the RCA itself. I need to tighten up the RCA and it should be good to go. I just haven't done it yet.


----------

